# whats the best rifle in a 17. hmr?



## shooter tom

please could anyone offer any advice on what maufacture does the best rifle in a 17. hmr and roughly its cost.

thank you, any advice welcome


----------



## goosehunternd

I had a synthetic savage with the acu-trigger and came with a scope from cabelas the combo was $189.00 on sale


----------



## Kelly Hannan

should have asked sooner, I just sold a Savage heavy barrel, accutrigger, scope, sling, bi-pod, Boyd's custom stock. It is an awesome shooting gun.


----------



## deadyote

NOT SAVAGE. ANSCHUTZ best in the bis. never had a bad one


----------



## xdeano

I'd concur that Anshutz are probably the best, followed by CZ, basically the same gun just cheaper. the CZ will run around 400 or so.

xdeano


----------



## lillopad

I bought a Magnum Research semi-auto in .17 HMR and absolutely love it. I topped it with a Nikon Monarch 3-12 scope (a bit overkill, I know) and can punch tiny holes out of the center of the bullseye all day long. You have to clean it every 200-300 rounds to keep the action cycling effectively, but that's a small hassle compared to the fun of popping a whole mound of prairie dogs before your buddies can fire off 2 shots!

You'll pay more for the Magnum Research ($600), but it's worth it in my opinion.

http://www.magnumresearch.com/Expand.as ... =MLR17HMRH


----------



## ArcherOfLoaf

I also have the savage 93 and have nothing but good things to say about that gun. Very affordable and endurable


----------



## striped1

cooper if you can afford it - 1200 - 1500

savage for mere mortals - 300 + base and rings.


----------



## varmit b gone

I have a heavy barreled Savage with a laminate stock topped with a Scheels rimfire scope (desinged for the 17HMR). Talk about grouping.


----------



## Savage260

Savage all the way, no doubt the best for the $$$


----------



## bryan_huber

i have the same 189 dollar cabelas special savage 93. nothing fancy light barrel, synthetic blued. thing will shoot a dime at 100 yards w/o a problem possibly better. i figure why pay 500 or 1000 for a gun when a cheap lil 200 dollar gun can do. if you destroy it, so what. if you have to buy another one youre still 600 dollars under where youd be with the 1000 dollar one.


----------



## rlzman68

savage 93 great gun for the money


----------



## varmit b gone

laite319 said:


> Savage all the way, no doubt the best for the $$$


Actually, the one I have was about 500, which isn't bad, but it is well worth the money.


----------



## Savage260

> Actually, the one I have was about 500, which isn't bad, but it is well worth the money.


You must have gotten a pretty good scope. I got the 93 with the boyd's evolution stock, blued heavy barrel, and a cabela's .17 tac 6-18X40. It ran me about $350 if I remember correctly.


----------



## 22-250 hunter

Marlin 917v no doubt about it


----------



## bryan_huber

the marlin and savage are basically identical


----------



## lreed0740

Savage 93, everything i have ever shot (hogs,coyotes, even a small cougar) with it dropped in its tracks or ran 20 yds and killed over. I have a basic 3x9 scope on it from academy and it groups 1.5 inches at 100 yds. paid under 200 for it


----------



## Woodser

Do not own a 17 HMR, but one of my shooting buddies bought the Marlin heavy barrel model from Walmart, and it shoots very well. 
Will hold 1/2" 100 yard groups consistently, which surprised me.


----------



## Longshot

I had a Volquartsen and it was a very nice rig. Great accuracy!


----------



## .243hunter

i have a savage 93 bvss with a cabelas pine ridge .17 tactical scope. i wouldnt trade it for anything.took it out abouy a month ago and shot 2 3 shot groups the size of a dime at 100 yards.


----------



## kookaburra

probably anschutz, cz's are nice too, but as far as accuracy goes its a matter of checking the test target. i looked at over 20 different targets from all brands of rifles before i found a really tight group. it just happened to be a cz 452 varmint.


----------



## Savage260

Unless the test target uses the same ammo and has the exact same conditions and all that they really can't mean that much can they? If I were to shoot a test target with the most accurate gun in the world it stil wouldn't be worth a crap!! Heck, some rifle makers (kimber, is one I have been told) shoot their test targets at 25yds. Not a fair test in my book!


----------



## Piebald

I work on guns and sight them in for people in my area. I'm no expert on this round because I haven't had my hands on enough to give a definite answer but I did have one that impressed me. It was a Mossberg bolt action with a crazy looking muzzle break on the end of it. It looked like something on the end of a .50 cal military gun. This gun got amazing groups and felt pretty good to shoot. I'm not sure about the price but considering it's a Mossberg I don't think it would be very expensive. I think the model was an 817. Good luck.


----------



## wmmichael20

I see everyone has left out the origional rifle chambered in the 17hmr the ruger 77-17 all I can say is pick one up and cycle the action it is night and day better than the marlin or savage rifles on the market or at least it feels like a real rifle not to mention the stock is much nicer the scope rings are included and the bases are integrated like all ruger rifles the only prob is the heavy trigger and for under 20 dollars that can be fised with a kit off gunbroker that replaces the sear and springs


----------



## Longshot

The 100 yard record group for a rimfire is held by a Volquarsen 17 HMR at 0.59". But with this round any wind seems to be big factor.

http://www.shootersolutions.com/wo.html


----------



## ArcherOfLoaf

Is there anybody making semi auto .17's anymore? I seem to recall hearing something about them not being on the market anymore


----------

